
This thing will open in two days. - c-bayprogrammer
http://whytheluckystiff.net/SPOOL/PRESENTLY
======
DigitalSea
I wonder what _why has planned? Is there a return to the Ruby community in his
sights? Has he written another book on Ruby or is it all a lot of build-up for
nothing? Stay tuned.

~~~
c-bayprogrammer
I know right? I got interested in _why after he vanished (but before the big
article). Loved his video on Hackety Hack and Kaxxt. Excited that he might
come back after all... we'll see!

------
c-bayprogrammer
Full text reads:

This thing will open in two days. Which means it isn't open right now. Sorry,
it just isn't.

